# Alder wood



## dakota54 (Mar 14, 2013)

Has anyone tried Alderwood. I heard its a mellow wood smoke any replies would be app.


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 14, 2013)

I like Alder on fish and cheese.  I have not tried it on any meat yet.

Stan


----------



## jasper7 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Dakota I'm new to SMF and have only been smoking meat for a year now, but I use alder all the time.  Red alder grows like a weed in my neck of the woods, so I can get all I want for free.  Red alder is a tree, but some alders are more bush like, from what I've read.  I use it on beef, pork, chicken and salmon.  Its lighter flavoured than the hickory chips I've tried.  I also read your post about your Grill-Pro because that what I use (same door issue), and was wondering what a AMS box is?  Like I said I'm new here, but I'm interested in cold smoking.


----------



## dakota54 (Mar 14, 2013)

sorry I printed it wrong Its called the a-Maze-n pellet smoke box works good for cold smoking  I regulate the amount of pellets I filled it the first time it smoked  like 7 hours way to long for what I was doing. I seen it one of Jeffs stories thats how I found out about it I found it on e-bay for 40.00 I thought that I overpayed untill I used it

         Good luck I haop this helps Dakota 54


----------



## dakota54 (Mar 14, 2013)

My typing needs help


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 14, 2013)

Alder is the wood that finds it's way into my smokers more than any other wood.  It's used on anything I can get stuffed into a smoker.  It works very well on breads and crackers.


----------



## millerbuilds (May 13, 2013)

In addition to smoking fish with it, Alder wood is my first choice when grilling fish.  I soak it for about 20 minutes then pile it directly on the coals on one side of my weber, close the lid for 5-8 minutes (or until the smoke starts to roll out of the vent) add the fish and grill.  It goes very well with Halibut, Cod, Sea Bass, etc...

The only fish I do not like it with is salmon.

I also grill veggies with it.

Happy smoking!

Jason


----------



## thatcho (Feb 24, 2014)

I have mainly used Todd's Alder pellets for fish. Always good reviews


----------



## mds51 (Feb 25, 2014)

I use  The Amazen Pellet Smoker with Alder wood dust to cold smoke Salmon and it gives the fish the perfect amount of smoking flavor to make great  Lox. We cure the Salmon for three days with fresh dill, lemon and orange zest and then cold smoke for three hours to  get enough smoke but not cover up the curing ingredients. Texture and taste are both great.
mds51


----------

